# McGrady calls the finals rigged



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Tracy McGrady was on SportsRadio610 and called the NBA Finals rigged..*three times. *

Interesting interview, he was saying it seemed a bit rigged and unfair. The amount of times Wade got calls - he said he was rooting for Shaq but wanted the West to keep the title.

I will try to find a link.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Tersk said:


> Tracy McGrady was on SportsRadio610 and called the NBA Finals rigged..*three times. *
> 
> Interesting interview, he was saying it seemed a bit rigged and unfair. The amount of times Wade got calls - he said he was rooting for Shaq but wanted the West to keep the title.
> 
> I will try to find a link.


LOL... I knew I like T-Mac for a reason!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... I knew I like T-Mac for a reason!


ROFL that's messed up. I guess it's time i add T-Mac to my favorite players list.


----------



## Jason Jet Terry (Jul 28, 2006)

I have just become a T-Mac fan with that comment. Finally someone not afraid enough to say the truth about the nba finals. :clap:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Here is a link to the show. Click on Tracy McGrady and then go from around the 5 minute to 8 minute mark.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Good find Tersk, people think Mavericks fans are delusional but a lot of NBA fans and even NBA players now agree with us.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... I knew I like T-Mac for a reason!


That's why I drafted him...I knew this would happen. :biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, T-Mac said what?? I mean I thought you guys kinda got screwed too, but this is T-Mac saying it!! I guess we have just made enemies out of Miami...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

It was painfully obvious to anyone who wasn't bleeding maroon and black. I wouldn't be surprised if someone else doesn't chime in...someone with bank, because Stern will fine T-Mac and anyone else who expresses such an opinion.

Stern - you can't fine me. That was BS. :curse:


----------



## danred7 (Apr 19, 2006)

He just blackballed himself. No way Stern will ever "choose" the Rockets as the team to win the finals now. He's not going to get any calls next year.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Just pulled this off of the wire.



> NBA, Stern fines Bray1967 $75 for NBA Finals comments
> 9:40 AM CDT on Wednesday, August 2, 2006
> By TX_MAVFAN / The Dallas Morning Booze
> 
> Bray1967 took his game to the next level this week by getting fined for something that didn't even happen on court. Bray1967 was fined $75 for statements on BBB.net, that were critical of the NBA and how they handled the officiating in the NBA Finals. "It was painfully obvious to anyone who wasn't bleeding maroon and black.", Bray1967 complained. He had to have known a substancial fine was coming after he fired off this statement followed by some wierd emiticon, "Stern - you can't fine me. That was BS. :curse: " If you're going to fine somebody it might as well be Bray1967 , since he makes a matching donation of rep points to all loyal posters on the Mavs forum over at BBB.net every time he gets fined.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

The sad thing is, Stern's a lawyer.  So anybody I can drag up wouldn't be worthy of Judge Mathis.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Now nobody can say it was just Mavs fans saying the finals we're horrible.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Just pulled this off of the wire.


LOL...

Any posts incurring fines for bray1967 deserve to be repped.

:biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL...
> 
> Any posts incurring fines for bray1967 deserve to be repped.
> 
> :biggrin:


Too bad 

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TX_MAVFAN again."


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Oh Mama, I'm in fear for my life from the long arm of the law
Law man has put an end to my running and I'm so far from my home
The jig is up, the news is out
They finally found me
The renegade who had it made
Retrieved for a bounty
Never more to go astray
This'll be the end today
Of the wanted man 

Oh Mama, I've been years on the lam and had a high price on my head
Lawman said 'Get him dead or alive' and it's for sure he'll see me dead
Dear Mama I can hear you cryin', you're so scared and all alone
Hangman is comin' down from the gallows and I don't have very long 

The jig is up, the news is out
They finally found me
The renegade who had it made
Retrieved for a bounty
Never more to go astray
The judge'll have revenge today
On the wanted man 

Oh Mama, I'm in fear for my life from the long arm of the law
Law man has put an end to my running and I'm so far from my home 

The jig is up, the news is out
They finally found me
The renegade who had it made
Retrieved for a bounty
Never more to go astray
This'll be the end today
Of the wanted man


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Tracy McGrady is offically my NBA hero, that doesnt mean hes my favorite player, but hes my hero, I envy that man. I am proud to have a pair of basketball shoes sponsered by TMac

"The game just seemed rigged" ~ Tracy
"You just got fined" ~ Announcer
"I dont care.." ~ Tracy
"You just got fined" ~ Announcer
"So what?" ~ Tracy

Thats awesome. I found it hilarious. It just shows how much NBA Players dont care about their money.. jk


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Hmmm


I guess the Texans must unite

Now to get the Spurs on it


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

Tersk said:


> Tracy McGrady was on SportsRadio610 and called the NBA Finals rigged..*three times. *
> 
> Interesting interview, he was saying it seemed a bit rigged and unfair. The amount of times Wade got calls - he said he was rooting for Shaq but wanted the West to keep the title.
> 
> I will try to find a link.


He's right.

Cough Cough **Miami Wade** Cough Cough :angel:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

DiirkLUVA41 said:


> He's right.
> 
> Cough Cough **Miami Wade** Cough Cough :angel:


....


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah, when you wanna talk finals, T-Mac's the guy you _have_ to get a quote from.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Yeah, when you wanna talk finals, T-Mac's the guy you _have_ to get a quote from.


What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Yeah, when you wanna talk finals, T-Mac's the guy you _have_ to get a quote from.


I actually think it carries some weight. To have an NBA player - who understands the reality of what he's saying, and the possibility of it happening, not just a biased fan - bring this up, makes you think this was something out of the realm of everyday circumstances.


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

T-Mac = The Truth


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think it was rigged mainly for vegas, also for ratings...

my friend is a serious gambler, and he has a theory... sounds funny to me, but it would make sense :banana:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man... I love TMac... :clap:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I hope he gets fined. Because that means ESPN and such'll talk about it. And people will know.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

StackAttack said:


> I hope he gets fined. Because that means ESPN and such'll talk about it. And people will know.


 :greatjob: 

now thats good thinking!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

If the Finals were truly rigged, then Josh Howard wouldn't have been able to win games 3 and 5, meaning the series, that is assuming he didn't choke and miss his FTs. Think about what your saying. Stern wouldn't risk basketball being like wrestling. He'd be ruined, and sued for all he's if it were true. Wade was making plays and like it or not he gets those calls, just like MJ, Kobe, and Lebron do. Don't blame the refs for giving a superstar superstar calls. That being said, the most contorversial play, which occured at the end of game 5 in which Dirk was called for a foul was a foul, just not by Dirk. It was called prematurely, but nevertheless Devin fouled Wade and the videos say he did. Anyway I'm done wasting my time.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> If the Finals were truly rigged, then Josh Howard wouldn't have been able to win games 3 and 5, meaning the series, that is assuming he didn't choke and miss his FTs. Think about what your saying. Stern wouldn't risk basketball being like wrestling. He'd be ruined, and sued for all he's if it were true. Wade was making plays and like it or not he gets those calls, just like MJ, Kobe, and Lebron do. Don't blame the refs for giving a superstar superstar calls. That being said, the most contorversial play, which occured at the end of game 5 in which Dirk was called for a foul was a foul, just not by Dirk. It was called prematurely, but nevertheless Devin fouled Wade and the videos say he did. Anyway I'm done wasting my time.


Yo, we are not complaining... Tracy McGrady is complaining, and we are elaborating upon it. 

Oh, and the whole thing about a premature call, yeah.. it was an early foul, and idk if it was a foul stilll, video doesnt show me a damn thing, because its obvious there were at least 5 phantom fouls called in game 6 which potentially could have lost the game for the Mavs, and they're posted here.. and its very clear they were not fouls, yet Wade still gets the superstar treatment when he should be getting an Oscar. Now you got me complaining


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Jet said:


> Yo, we are not complaining... Tracy McGrady is complaining, and we are elaborating upon it.
> 
> Oh, and the whole thing about a premature call, yeah.. it was an early foul, and idk if it was a foul stilll, video doesnt show me a damn thing, because its obvious there were at least 5 phantom fouls called in game 6 which potentially could have lost the game for the Mavs, and they're posted here.. and its very clear they were not fouls, yet Wade still gets the superstar treatment when he should be getting an Oscar. Now you got me complaining


 Wade gets the superstar treatment because he's a superstar!


----------



## fmanlu05 (Jun 11, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Wade gets the superstar treatment because he's a superstar!


didnt dirk get 27 FT attempts against the spurs in game 3 of their series? take the ball to the rim aggressively and consistently and you'll get calls.... haslem and posey made dirk take jumpshots so he stopped getting calls... ever think of it that way?


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

fmanlu05 said:


> didnt dirk get 27 FT attempts against the spurs in game 3 of their series? take the ball to the rim aggressively and consistently and you'll get calls.... haslem and posey made dirk take jumpshots so he stopped getting calls... ever think of it that way?


Umm no, he scored 27 points, and they werent all on FTs. The night Dirk dropped 50 on Pheonix, he didnt get 20 FTs. I wasnt nessesarly talking about Dirk. Devin was hammered so many time in the paint and the refs either were looking away or just didnt feel like blowing the whistle, but whenever theirs a questionable call happening around Wade they decide to say that its a foul against the Mavs. Josh Howard was getting hit too, but theres no sense in complaining now. Im not going to back down from my case, but Im not going to change anything.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Just pulled this off of the wire.



lmao repped


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

fmanlu05 said:


> didnt dirk get 27 FT


24. 



Jet said:


> The night Dirk dropped 50 on Pheonix, he didnt get 20 FTs.


18. 

Close enough.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Rockets were always like one of my top 5 teams, just because of this man.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Well, McGrady can expect a 500K fine tomorrow. You can also flush the Rockets' season down the toilet. He's not being an obedient little vanilla-interview NBAer.

Heil Stern!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Wade gets the superstar treatment because he's a superstar!


which is why the NBA is so far behind the NFL and MLB it's not even funny. The only league that makes a huge emphasis on it's "superstar".


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Gambino said:


> which is why the NBA is so far behind the NFL and MLB it's not even funny. The only league that makes a huge emphasis on it's "superstar".


 Bottom of the 9th. Bases loaded two outs full count. Rocket hits the outside corner. What do bet it gets called a strike? Anyway Wade, Lebron, and Kobe all get that call. Devin doesn't have the rep those guys have when it comes to driving and drawing fouls. Anyway what I'm saying is it's not like Wade's getting calls that are obviously against him or no calls always called for him-you said it yourself-the *questionable* calls go to the superstar. How it's always been and how it always will be.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

He sounds normal for most of the interview, but during the parts about football and the finals, he sounds stoned. lol He very nonchalantly,almost comically rips the Texans d-backs, the finals, A-Rod,and makes fun of teammate Luther Head.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Bottom of the 9th. Bases loaded two outs full count. Rocket hits the outside corner. What do bet it gets called a strike? Anyway Wade, Lebron, and Kobe all get that call. Devin doesn't have the rep those guys have when it comes to driving and drawing fouls. Anyway what I'm saying is it's not like Wade's getting calls that are obviously against him or no calls always called for him-you said it yourself-the *questionable* calls go to the superstar. How it's always been and how it always will be.


which is f'ed up. Questionable calls should be discussed, not given away when you see a superstars face


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Bottom of the 9th. Bases loaded two outs full count. Rocket hits the outside corner. What do bet it gets called a strike? Anyway Wade, Lebron, and Kobe all get that call. Devin doesn't have the rep those guys have when it comes to driving and drawing fouls. Anyway what I'm saying is it's not like Wade's getting calls that are obviously against him or no calls always called for him-you said it yourself-the *questionable* calls go to the superstar. How it's always been and how it always will be.


I can not believe you are even comparing baseball to basketball. In baseball theres 4 umpires but only one has the power to call balls or strikes *unless its a check swing*. In basketball theres 3 refs and anyone can call a foul. There should be no such thing as "superstar" treatment, because any team can win on any given day. The refs need to call it fair. This is a reason why a lot of people I know have stopped watching the NBA..the inconsistancy of the calls. Its just horrible.. and yeah it goes fo everyone. Im not going to defend the Mavs here, because they've gotten a lot of help from refs. Last season game 5 against the Rockets all the calls went the Mavs way. I wouldnt have admitted it then, but Im admitting it now, and thats enough for me. This whole thread was about Tracy McGrady's opinion that the Finals were rigged.. I dont understand any need to discuss anything other then that. Im ending my posts about the Heat getting 'favored' by the refs right now, because thats not what this thread is about


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Anyway what I'm saying is it's not like Wade's getting calls that are obviously against him or no calls always called for him-you said it yourself-the *questionable* calls go to the superstar. How it's always been and how it always will be.


http://www.ericfolkerth.com/wheneftalks/files/themavswererobbed2.html Questionable? Sure if you say so. There's a lot more if you watched the finals.


Flash is the Future said:


> Wade gets the superstar treatment because he's a superstar!


Wade is a superstar and Dirk is what? Haslem was grabbing and hand checking but the refs never called anything, why didn't he get superstar treatment? The only thing Heat fans keep saying is Wade went into the paint more than Dirk(weak), hell i watched the games and taped them also, that's all the proof i need.
Anyway the thread name is "McGrady calls the finals rigged" so let's stay on the topic.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

oh wait, the superstar system is fine when Dirks gets a very questionable call against Bruce Bowen to win the series vs. SA, but not when Wade gets calls while unrelenlessly driving the lane against the Mavs?

I see. Hey, we are not talking about the player who broke the league record in playoff ft's here, are we? :rotf: seriously, that comes up, and all the conspiracy theories that the NBA was against the Mavs should be broken......thats just how it is in the NBA. Dirk gets calls. Wade gets calls. Lebron gets calls. Kobe gets calls.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

t1no said:


> http://www.ericfolkerth.com/wheneftalks/files/themavswererobbed2.html Questionable? Sure if you say so. There's a lot more if you watched the finals.
> 
> Wade is a superstar and Dirk is what? Haslem was grabbing and hand checking but the refs never called anything, why didn't he get superstar treatment? The only thing Heat fans keep saying is Wade went into the paint more than Dirk(weak), hell i watched the games and taped them also, that's all the proof i need.


you are saying Dirk didnt get calls :rotf: 

we are talking about the player who broke Jordans record. That comment makes whatever else you are saying sound completely biased and just hilarious

see, I admit wade gets calls in the finals, just like Dirk and any superstar would of. Thats how the NBA is. You implying Wade does and Dirk doesnt is just hilarious.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Shady™ said:


> 24.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a single one of those instances forced 82games to come up with a list of dubious calls. Those fouls were real fouls.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

StackAttack said:


> Not a single one of those instances forced 82games to come up with a list of dubious calls. Those fouls were real fouls.


and that list showed that I think 6% of calls were questionable in game 6....welcome to your average NBA game

oh, and the list was made because of how big of whiners the Dallas media, players, and fans where, spitting out conspiracy theory and such. The list didnt help you at all, just cemented the fact to sane people that 6% of questionable calls is about the norm in the NBA.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Not a single one of those instances forced 82games to come up with a list of dubious calls. Those fouls were real fouls.


Dirk did get the benefit of the doubt in some of them, i'm going to admit that but there is no way you can compare those to the calls Wade got in the finals.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

t1no said:


> Dirk did get the benefit of the doubt in some of them, i'm going to admit that but there is no way you can compare those to the calls Wade got in the finals.


sure you could....the one Dirk got against Bruce Bowen to send one of the games to overtime....... horrible call. Less of a foul then what sent wade to the line in game 6, ill tell you that

I really want to be able to go back in the playoff forum and see what Dallas fans said about superstar calls after that game....it would be REALLY interesting


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> you are saying Dirk didnt get calls :rotf:
> 
> we are talking about the player who broke Jordans record. That comment makes whatever else you are saying sound completely biased and just hilarious
> 
> see, I admit wade gets calls in the finals, just like Dirk and any superstar would of. Thats how the NBA is. You implying Wade does and Dirk doesnt is just hilarious.


This is stupid, i thought we were talking about the Finals? Why even bring the Mavericks vs Spurs series into this arguement? is that all you can do? 
"You implying Wade does and Dirk doesnt is just hilarious." for the last time, i was talking about the Finals not the playoffs, understand that then post.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> sure you could....the one Dirk got against Bruce Bowen to send one of the games to overtime....... horrible call. Less of a foul then what sent wade to the line in game 6, ill tell you that
> 
> I really want to be able to go back in the playoff forum and see what Dallas fans said about superstar calls after that game....it would be REALLY interesting


The Bowen call is one, how many calls did Wade get? again, we are talking about the Finals.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> oh wait, the superstar system is fine when Dirks gets a very questionable call against Bruce Bowen to win the series vs. SA, but not when Wade gets calls while unrelenlessly driving the lane against the Mavs?
> 
> I see. Hey, we are not talking about the player who broke the league record in playoff ft's here, are we? :rotf: seriously, that comes up, and all the conspiracy theories that the NBA was against the Mavs should be broken......thats just how it is in the NBA. Dirk gets calls. Wade gets calls. Lebron gets calls. Kobe gets calls.


Why even talk about the other series? it didn't cost the Championship, people need to understand that. Tmac calls the finals rigged not the playoffs.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

t1no said:


> Why even talk about the other series? it didn't cost the Championship, people need to understand that. Tmac calls the finals rigged not the playoffs.


tmac also admits he wanted the west to win

and him saying that finals were any different then the rest of the playoffs (including the SA series especially), shows he only did see what he wanted to see. :biggrin: Thats pretty common actually


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> and him saying that finals were any different then the rest of the playoffs (including the SA series especially), shows he only did see what he wanted to see. :biggrin: Thats pretty common actually


But why wouldn't he say that about the entire playoffs, if he indeed wanted to win over every team? It was the Finals - not the Mavs-Spurs matchup - that was the glaring mark against the NBA structure that he referred to.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

It's no use to argue with him, he thinks Wade is god.


----------



## g-dog-rice#2 (Jan 29, 2006)

T-Mac is absolutely right.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Sure, Dirk got calls. When they were real. To this day, other than POSSIBLY the call that fouled Duncan out (which shouldn't matter, since Duncan commited plenty of fouls that could have fouled him out earlier), I have yet to see a phantom call in Dirk's favor.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Did everyone get whatever they want to say off their chest?

If not, speak up, or forever hold your peace. 

This thread will be closed *soon*.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Did everyone get whatever they want to say off their chest?
> 
> If not, speak up, or forever hold your peace.
> 
> This thread will be closed *soon*.


(The sound of scurrying mice ensues.) :uhoh:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Did everyone get whatever they want to say off their chest?
> 
> If not, speak up, or forever hold your peace.
> 
> This thread will be closed *soon*.


 I want to say somthing... But I'd get yelled at :curse:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> Sure, Dirk got calls. When they were real. To this day, other than POSSIBLY the call that fouled Duncan out (which shouldn't matter, since Duncan commited plenty of fouls that could have fouled him out earlier), I have yet to see a phantom call in Dirk's favor.


 You don't think that foul at the end of game 7 vs. SA was at least as questionable as Wade's was? You don't get that call and the Mavs don't even get to the Western Conference Finals, considering the call that fouled Duncan out was flat out wrong and if Duncan was in the game Dirk probably wouldn't have been able to get a dunk. Dirk's got those calls too and for you to say he hasn't is hilarious. I've said Wade get's the benefit of the doubt. Dirk does too. Unfortunately I don't have the video to prove it seeing as no deranged Heat fans have taken the time to prove it.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> You don't think that foul at the end of game 7 vs. SA was at least as questionable as Wade's was? You don't get that call and the Mavs don't even get to the Western Conference Finals, considering the call that fouled Duncan out was flat out wrong and if Duncan was in the game Dirk probably wouldn't have been able to get a dunk. Dirk's got those calls too and for you to say he hasn't is hilarious. I've said Wade get's the benefit of the doubt. Dirk does too. Unfortunately I don't have the video to prove it seeing as no deranged Heat fans have taken the time to prove it.


Some calls Wade got during the finals are not questionable, they are bs calls period. There will always be bad calls but the amount of bad calls Wade got was unreal. If it was just one bad call the refs made that benefited Wade then i doubt any Mavericks fans would be mad at the refs.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

t1no said:


> Some calls Wade got during the finals are not questionable, they are bs calls period. There will always be bad calls but the amount of bad calls Wade got was unreal. If it was just one bad call the refs made that benefited Wade then i doubt any Mavericks fans would be mad at the refs.


 Wasn't it just one bad call at the end of game 5? Just like it was one bad call vs. SA that won you the series.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Wasn't it just one bad call at the end of game 5? Just like it was one bad call vs. SA that won you the series.


"Just like it was one bad call vs. SA that won you the series." That bad call did not give us the series, especially with all the questionable calls the refs made against the Mavericks that had Duncan on the FT line over 10 times a game.
"Wasn't it just one bad call at the end of game 5?" that one and i remember a few, when Wade pushed Terry in game 5 to make his last shot then went to the FT line and when Wade elbowed Dirk in the face and the refs called the foul on Dirk in game 6. That's two i remember but i am sure there are more.
and that's only at the end of games, there were a lot of bad calls lol.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

the finals rigged, come on people, stop talking outta ur ***es. The best team won, and theres no loooking back. Just beccause a few calls went the other way, doesnt mean the finals are rigged. Sure cuban complained, but how many time has he complained. The finals arent rigged, and the nba sould suspend t-mac for talking smack.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

the refs arent perfect, bad calls happen. its part of the game. so live with it.l


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Pain i don't think anybody pays attention to what you post but i'm gonna say this anyway. Tmac is the one that said the finals were rigged and i don't think he meant that, imo he just wanted to say there were a lot of bad calls going against the Mavericks.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Pain i don't think anybody pays attention to what you post but i'm gonna say this anyway. Tmac is the one that said the finals were rigged and i don't think he meant that, imo he just wanted to say there were a lot of bad calls going against the Mavericks.


Thank you t1no.

Now that this is finally cleared up. Thread closed.


----------

